# E425 High tail light lens



## fellmaster (Apr 28, 2009)

Anyone know where I can get a replacement lens cover for the high tail light. (Could do with Lancashire)
A nice friendly bush removed mine last week end


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

fellmaster said:


> Anyone know where I can get a replacement lens cover for the high tail light. (Could do with Lancashire)
> A nice friendly bush removed mine last week end


Contact Swift or a Swift dealer.
Gerry


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi,

Do you mean the 3rd (high level) brake light? If so, if you drop me a PM with your chassis number, I can give you a part number, which you can order through your local dealer.

Thanks,

Ash


----------



## fellmaster (Apr 28, 2009)

SwiftGroup said:


> Hi,
> 
> Do you mean the 3rd (high level) brake light? If so, if you drop me a PM with your chassis number, I can give you a part number, which you can order through your local dealer.
> 
> ...


N0 its the side white and red high level light cover on each side


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi,

Just to confirm, is the side high level marker lights, with white light showing through the front, and red light showing through the rear?

If so, the part number you need is 1026636, which is the whole light assembly. 

However, you do need to confirm your chassis number with the dealer, before ordering this part, just to make sure it is right.

Thanks,

Ash


----------

